# Dave Mirra has died



## 72Monte (Feb 4, 2016)

I just read Dave Mirra has died of self inflicted gun shot. Very sad to hear - I grew up watching this guy.!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 7, 2016)

I was also a huge bmx fan. Very sad news.


----------

